# Library Spotlight - Medusa



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 14, 2020)

Get it here: https://www.musicalsampling.com/boutique-drums-medusa/


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 14, 2020)

Hey!!! Looks like you beat me to it this time! 

Great review, Cory!


----------



## jonathanparham (Jan 14, 2020)

excellent review as always. I like your DAW layout and short pieces at the end. Makes a huge difference.


----------



## alchemist (Jan 14, 2020)

Awesome, this seems like a must have. Bought  Thanks for the presentation Cory


----------



## Ilko Birov (Jan 15, 2020)

Wow! Medusa sounds amazing and has nice additional features. 
Thanks for the great review, Cory, as always.

As bad timing goes, I recently got PercX and Splash Sounds' Epic Percussion, so it'll be a while before I can make another perc purchase.


----------

